# pointview ramp milton



## skeeter1bass (Jul 6, 2005)

could someone be kind enough to give me directions to pointview ramp
at lake milton coming from the streetsboro direction. thank you


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

the way i go is I-76 to Rt225 and go south. Make a left at the first intersection(Tallmadge Rd?). You are on that road for 4 or 5 miles then you go over the lake. Make a right at South East River Road, the first road after you go over the bride. Less than a mile down you make a right onto Pointview, immediately after the golf course club house. hope that helps


----------



## skeeter1bass (Jul 6, 2005)

ud basser is that the new ramp that you follow down and the road
drifts now and to the left if i remember is was just built and paved
last year if that is the one I know where it is tks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i believe you are right


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

yea. its new. i thought it has been there more than a year. but i could be wrong.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

third year this year...i think


----------

